# if money was no object...



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

if money was no object,and you had big enough curves,what new Lionel, or MTH steam locomotive would you buy? remember,NEW not any of that old post war, or pre war sh..... stuff.............Mike


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I'd place enough orders into MTH for them re-think making the New Haven I-5 streamlined Hudson.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> if money was no object,and you had big enough curves,what new Lionel, or MTH steam locomotive would you buy? remember,NEW not any of that old post war, or pre war sh..... stuff.............Mike



If money was no object?

I would buy 2 of each (of everything made),
2 in case if one broke, I would just toss it in the trash. 
(near T Mans house) 

If money was no object.


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

If money were no object I still doubt if I would buy new stuff even then. I'm too enamored with the old school stuff.

I think if money were no object and I were to get into new tech I'd get into RC trains before going with any of the current Lionel or MTH systems. Totally independent of track power, so no wiring needed. Plus I could run still run 'em on my post war layout at the same time as my old school trains!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Handyandy said:


> If money were no object I still doubt if I would buy new stuff even then. I'm too enamored with the old school stuff.


I was going to say I would not want any of the new electronic crap for thousands of dollars, but did not want to ruffle anyone's feathers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If money were no object, I'd buy a lot of things, and not just trains.  My own biz-jet comes to mind.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

big ed said:


> If money was no object?
> 
> I would buy 2 of each (of everything made),
> 2 in case if one broke, I would just toss it in the trash.
> ...


I agree with Big Ed With the exception that I wouldn't throw anything away.I love that orange standard guage bankers special ,with I think that they are called the steven gerard cars,It was Tom Snyder's favorite.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

steam chaser said:


> I agree with Big Ed With the exception that I wouldn't throw anything away.I love that orange standard guage bankers special ,with I think that they are called the steven gerard cars,It was Tom Snyder's favorite.


If money wasn't an issue you wouldn't care you would just buy another.

And since your a member here you could just place it in T Mans junk box I bet he wouldn't mind.
Any gauge.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

big ed said:


> If money wasn't an issue you wouldn't care you would just buy another.
> 
> And since your a member here you could just place it in T Mans junk box I bet he wouldn't mind.
> Any gauge.


Yeah,I get what your sayin Big Ed, I would gladly donate to my fellow train lovin brothers and sisters,but I couldn't just throw anything away.To me , there an art form ,much like any fine painting.Even if you couldn't run them ,Their just beautiful to look at, and yes I know I have fallen off the slippery slope as it were.:laugh: What can I say,I love trains:thumbsup:


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

big ed said:


> I was going to say I would not want any of the new electronic crap for thousands of dollars, but did not want to ruffle anyone's feathers.


HA!

Pookybear


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

MTF Clubhouse ...

And corporate jet to fly us all there!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

I like most of your answers,I guess I should have narrowed it to "o"gauge or "o"scale trains and or relaled accys. although I do like the lier jet and club house idea :thumbsup::thumbsup:...........Mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pookybear said:


> HA!
> 
> Pookybear


HA......HA,

Edbear.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

If money were no object, the first thing I'd do would be to rent out a commercial space somewhere near my home - maybe in a professional office mall a few blocks away. I'd want about 5,000 sq ft.

Part of the space would be made into a men's smoking lounge - leather chairs, flat screen TVs, good sound system, and a well-stocked humidor. This would be about 1500 sq ft.

The remaining 3500 sq ft would be built out with numerous benches of various but related landscapes - real show-stopper stuff. Part of it would have to be set in the metro NY area. I would be able to run all the trains from a laptop. 

I would then walk into my not-so-local, brick-and-mortar hobby shop, hand them the most recent MTH catalog and simply say one of the following phrases:

A) One of each, please

or 

B) Yes, please.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think someone calculated that if you bought everything from the 2012 Lionel catalog, it would cost something like $237,000, that would be a good start.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, but they throw in the staples that hold the catalog together for free!

TJ


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I do love saying "one of each please" and having the guys at the lhs go "HUH?!"


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Since I don't think any modern Lionel catalog has ever had all the items produced, some of those would be custom and cost far more if you actually wanted to buy them.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I would buy one of these:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

An empty space? What would you run it on?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> An empty space? What would you run it on?


I don't know, but he's got room to run it,fo sho. ..............Mike


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

my wife and I have talked about this, we would buy a farm, and we would have a nicehouse to live in with a small layout in it, a large farm, and a decent sized building where I would have a multi-level/floor layout with the choo choo cam (or something better) in all of the engines, also, I would find and buy one of each engine, rolling stock etc from every company that was and is... also, I would pay the company that made it, make the back to the future time travel train lol


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I am left wondering what Carl would buy.

CARL?????


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I have to update what I would do, and it is kinda mimicking XKCD, I would buy nice diesel with passenger cars etc, and make a scale model of it inside of it, then try to make a scale model of the scale model inside the real thing etc...


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

I would load an engine in each saddle bag of my bike and ride around the world, stopping for an operating session on each of your layouts and buy every one a steak dinner afterwards.

Craig


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Infern,

That's pretty funny ... infinite nested layouts!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

dablaze said:


> I would load an engine in each saddle bag of my bike and ride around the world, stopping for an operating session on each of your layouts and buy every one a steak dinner afterwards.
> 
> Craig



Please make mine a surf and turf. 
Maine lobster & a big T Bone steak.
Side order of Steamed cherry stones & some Jumbo shrimp.

Hold the desert.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

big ed said:


> Please make mine a surf and turf.
> Maine lobster & a big T Bone steak.
> Side order of Steamed cherry stones & some Jumbo shrimp.
> 
> Hold the desert.


 

Hmmmmm, lobster sounds great! never had one yet, but one day.............Mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> Hmmmmm, lobster sounds great! never had one yet, but one day.............Mike



Better then a big Crawdad.

You never had a lobster? 
You better hurry before they are selling for $100 bucks a pound.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

big ed said:


> Better then a big Crawdad.
> 
> You never had a lobster?
> You better hurry before they are selling for $100 bucks a pound.


yes ,I know they are a little high,but I figured I would at least try them once before I die.


O and I heard they don't taste any thing close to a crawfish,or as ya'll say crawdad,but I still want to try one...............Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Hmmmmm, lobster sounds great! never had one yet, but one day.............Mike


That's actually pretty amazing! Of course, they're somewhat a PITA to eat, but they sure taste good.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Nothing better than crawfish in New Orleans


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't eat them, and for good reason, at one point they were dog food and prisoner meals lol


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

If I had all the money I needed, I buy all kinds of Locos! The newest one's I could find. Box cars and Hoppers would fill my hobby room! Oh what fun I'd have!! Everything in the new Lionel catalog. I'd also build the wildest layout anyone had ever seen. I have a 'fast' loop. where I could put the petal to the metal! The speed record would be set for Lionel Locos! Dream on David!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

FlintNodule said:


> If I had all the money I needed, I buy all kinds of Locos! The newest one's I could find. Box cars and Hoppers would fill my hobby room! Oh what fun I'd have!! Everything in the new Lionel catalog. I'd also build the wildest layout anyone had ever seen. I have a 'fast' loop. where I could put the petal to the metal! The speed record would be set for Lionel Locos! Dream on David!


 
thats what I like to here !! spend some money,after all ,you can't take any of with you,enjoy your life .:thumbsup: .....................Mike


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Mike, I've never heard of Tickfaw It sounds so interesting and quiet.. We have towns like Buzzard roost & Birdseye. French Lick, Waddy..lol..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you heard of a town called *Peculiar*? I couldn't resist stopping as we drove by, but the one curio shop was closed. I'd have loved to have a T-shirt with the name on it.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Lobsters &Trains, huh?


Doris Day & Jack Lemon, 1959, "It Happended to Jane". Great movie about a female lobsterman living in Maine battling a rich Bosotn Train owner. Great little movie


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Have you heard of a town called *Peculiar*? I couldn't resist stopping as we drove by, but the one curio shop was closed. I'd have loved to have a T-shirt with the name on it.


Haha!


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

seabilliau said:


> Lobsters &Trains, huh?
> 
> 
> Doris Day & Jack Lemon, 1959, "It Happended to Jane". Great movie about a female lobsterman living in Maine battling a rich Bosotn Train owner. Great little movie


Looks like a goodie!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Carl said:


> Nothing better than crawfish in New Orleans


dats true,knowing how to cook/season them is key.......Mike


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

FlintNodule said:


> Mike, I've never heard of Tickfaw It sounds so interesting and quiet.. We have towns like Buzzard roost & Birdseye. French Lick, Waddy..lol..


well, the name is indian,as most small towns in louisiana are named by indians a long time ago,Tickfaw means peacefull pines,it is aprox.65 miles N NE of New Orleans,but its anything but peacefull............Mike


----------

